# frage zu logic audio



## RioT (20. August 2001)

hi erstmal!

kann ich bei logic audio meine gitarre direkt in die sound-karte einstecken und dann mit logic aufnehmen ??

oder muss ich da was dazwischen-schalten ??

ich hoff mal mir kann jemand helfen.

thx schonmal im voraus

cu Riot


----------



## abz (23. August 2001)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein, weil´s keine vernünftigen Ergebnisse bringt.
Du solltest irgendeinen Vorverstärker zwischenschalten. Mischpult, Gitarrenpreamp, diese Redbox von H&K oder was auch immer. Das Signal, welches aus Deiner Gitarre kommt ist so dermassen schwach, das der Rauschpegel bei der Aufnahme zu groß wird. Du kannst zwar hinterher das Rauschen filtern, doch was soll dabei rauskommen, wenn das Rauschen schon lauter als der Gitarrensound ist. Wenn Du öfter Gitarrenaufnahmen zu machen hast empfiehlt sich vielleicht ein Sansamp PSA 1 oder so ähnlich. Klingt fett, sauber und ist "noch" bezahlbar.
Gruss , ABZ


----------



## RioT (23. August 2001)

*... danke*

erstmal danke für den tip mit preamp usw.

ich hab da ein ax-1 von korg (multi-effekt)
würd des auch gehen ??

cu riot

p.s.
weißt du irgendeine seite wo beschrieben ist, was ich beim logic einstellen muss um aufzunehmen ???


----------



## abz (24. August 2001)

Also: Im Arrangefenster eine Spur (Audiospur) selektieren, dann scharfschalten (Record) und los. Allerdings sollte man vorher im Audiofenster den "record path" festgelegt haben, so dass man hinterher auch weiss, wo "die Mucke" gelandet ist. Halbwegs hilfreich sind die Handbücher. Da gibt´s "Das grosse Logic Audio Buch" oder so ähnlich, für um die 70,- Märker und dann existieren noch die Bücher von den Jungens von wizoo, welche aber wohl neuerdings mit Steinberg zusammenarbeiten, oder der Vertrieb dieser Sachen wurde von S. übernommen, was weiss ich! Davon würde ich aber eher das Büchlein welches sich mit Effekten und PlugIns befasst nehmen. Sind wirklich nette Presets drauf. Und für irgendwas um die 30,- kann man nix falsch machen.
BTW - Du nutzt doch bei der Arbeit sicher die Screensets, oder? Erleichter die Sache ungemein!!!


----------

